

Startups as Art or Is Silicon Valley the 21s Century's Renaissance Italy? - lionheart
http://www.viidya.com/blog/2012/07/08/startups-art-or-silicon-valley-21s-centurys-renais/

======
argimenes
There are certainly similarities to Renaissance Florence in the concentration
of talent in a small space and the air of competition -- but if you're talking
about quality of mind, it's unlikely we'll ever see three people like Leonardo
da Vinci, Raphael, and Michelangelo working at the same place and same time
ever again ...

~~~
lionheart
That's possible, but I don't think you can tell right now. We have had
hundreds of years to realize just what those 3 geniuses accomplished and
marvel at the fact that they were there together.

Look at today's PayPal mafia for example. If Peter Thiel, Max Levchin, and
Elon Musk accomplish in the next 30-40 years what they have stated as their
goals, the significance for the human race could easily parallel what was
achieved in the Renaissance.

